# Got my first Cat of the year!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Went out to Tappan yesterday with TCBA1987 and his dad, threw the net for shad for a while and got enough to fish with, fished for 2 hours and got 7 channels between the 3 of us...I had 1 about 4-4.5lbs, Brian had 2, and grey beard had 4...Was great to be out but damn that wind got chilly! Cant wait to get back out and catch some more cats!:G


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Sweet, good to hear. Im ready for the first '09 Kat.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i will be heading back out there SOON..........Chuckie T


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Let me know when your gonna head out again B, Ill most likely go along if you need company!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job!!!!! Its always nice to get that first one under your belt.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good deal Chuck!
I am busy remodelling a house so I will be done by flathead time.


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Its nice to know that they are starting to turn on.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I finally got out on Saturday and my first channel of the year was 9lb 1oz. I hope that's a sign of things to come this year. I think last year my first was only 4 lbs or so.


----------

